# thoughts on ped?



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

just curious if anyone knows any dogs in here.. this is my Dre Dogg's ped

my cousin(who i got him from) told me he was 70 RE/ 30 Gaff .. how can i tell about the Gaff

Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - 'PR' Low Life's Dre Dogg of BNBully


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i also noticed that American_pit13 had posted some of the dogs in his ped..


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

back up since nobody has replied


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe this will help you understand the ped better....

Surfer Girl's parents are:
Sire
GRCH PR GAFF'S CA PRIMETIME
Dam
GRCH PR POWERHOUSES SECOND CHANCE


GRCH PR GAFF'S CA PRIMETIME's parents are:
sire
GR.CH. PR' Ca. Navarro's Ceasar Jr. Two
dam
GR.CH. Sackett's Gaff's Calif-Dazzle


GRCH PR POWERHOUSES SECOND CHANCE's parent are:
sire
GR CH PR'CNC'S Bull Rock's Blue Baron
dam
CH/PR' Powerhouse's BRK Angel DNA-P

Also behind some of the RE foundation dogs are gaff dogs.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

ok.. i see.. its not necessarily whats in the 3 gen ped.. the further it goes the more it shows right? lol


----------

